
Cross-Database Queries in Azure SQL Database - tmullaney
https://azure.microsoft.com/blog/querying-remote-databases-in-azure-sql-db/
======
shantanuk
Good article explaining how cross db queries work in the azure SQL world

------
cakarst
Cross-Database Queries on Azure SQL Database! This will be so helpful!

------
josephidziorek
Cross-database queries add a powerful dimension to Azure SQL Database

